# Anyone Wanna Fish AS steel 2/4?



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Wondering if anyone wants to hit the lower AS for steel on 2/4? I'll bring up my driftboat and we can float from Foote - Whirpool. I don't fish this section very often therefore don't know holes, but I'll at least supply the boat / food / beverages. I plan on flyfishing, but I'm not a purist so if you want to use spin tackle that's cool. If the weather is going to be like they say it is I don't think it'll be too bad. Hit me up via PM if you want to. First come first serve...


----------



## fishtruckdriver (Dec 5, 2013)

I've got to start watching this site more often. Bassfisher91 email me direct at [email protected].


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

fishtruckdriver said:


> I've got to start watching this site more often. Bassfisher91 email me direct at [email protected].


I'll send you an email next time I'm up...most likely will be the 19th of February if weather cooperates.


----------



## fishtruckdriver (Dec 5, 2013)

sounds good


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I'd like to get to know the guy who drives the Fish Trucks, lol.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> I'd like to get to know the guy who drives the Fish Trucks, lol.


"Oh, high bridge on the manistee! I thought you said high banks on the Au Sable! Oh Well, no use crying over spilt skamania"

What a friend indeed!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

BassFisher91 said:


> I'll send you an email next time I'm up...most likely will be the 19th of February if weather cooperates.


Figures. I'm going to be up the 16th and 17th swinging flies.


----------

